# best Braodband package @ 500 pm!



## mandar5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Heyy guys i m looking for best isp with hasslefree ,reliable,speedy services at 500 rs per month.Plz suggest good one .Thanks


----------



## red_devil (Oct 21, 2008)

not the right section for such a query ...reporting


----------



## zyberboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Bsnl home500


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Bsnl home500


Value for money ? Yes. But speed and reliability ? DEFINITELY NOT.


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 21, 2008)

plz tell me hows airtel i m from mumbai...


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 21, 2008)

What is your usage requirements? Do you plan to download movies/games etc a lot? This will take more bandwidth and you can go for BSNL Home 500 plan which will give you 2.5 GB download per month and you can add Night Unlimited top up also if you want to increase the download limits...

If you will be using only for surfing, mail checking, chat, etc... perhaps even BSNL Start Up Plan 250 may be sufficient... You get 1 GB for 250 per month, but you cannot top up with Night Unlimited...

BSNL gives great value for money... But if there is any billing error that happens, their customer service will probably leave a bad after-taste...

Arun


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Value for money ? Yes. But speed and reliability ? DEFINITELY NOT.



I do get good speeds with my connection here. I guess it's because I'm just 2 Kms away from the telephone exchange.
Bottom line: Speeds are good with this connection if you live close to the tele exchange.

BUT, I agree, reliability totally sucks. You can never predict if your connection is going to be all right. Just a few drops of rain, and it starts disconnecting like mad. Once in every 1 minute or so. Forget about the internet if it rains heavily.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I do get good speeds with my connection here. I guess it's because I'm just 2 Kms away from the telephone exchange.
> Bottom line: Speeds are good with this connection if you live close to the tele exchange.
> 
> BUT, I agree, reliability totally sucks. You can never predict if your connection is going to be all right. Just a few drops of rain, and it starts disconnecting like mad. Once in every 1 minute or so. Forget about the internet if it rains heavily.


even i get good download speeds, but im refering to speed as in pings.
and yeah, bsnl throttles torrent speeds at night.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 21, 2008)

BSNL 500C is the best plan under 500 Rs.(since rental free),if u r using landline.It provides very good speeds,even though they've started to throttle speeds at night, u can manage v.high speeds(about 100-200) with torrent.However,direct downloads are v.slow for me at night(2-8).

U can easily download in 1 month, what a 128 Kbps user downloads in 4-6 months(depending on how much pc turned on off course). But their customer service is pathetic. Have had numerous problems with BSNL.(All solved only because had contacts,by the official channel,they weren't taking any action).

So,if u can deal with that.Then definitely BSNL.Else any unlimited connection (Airtel 128Kbps?) for peace of mind.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you advice me as to whom I can complain if my speed is being throttled and my connection reset every 2 minutes ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

Even my speed is being throttled @ night. I guess they're doing this on purpose to prevent us P2Ping. I don't think they'll solve this problem.
As for getting disconnected, you better call the tele exchange and inform them. If you're lucky, they'll send some guy(s) to inspect the line and fix it. If at first you don't succeed, try again. Keep on pestering them until they fix the problem.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys are being throttled? What speeds do you get, and have you port forwarded?

@Metalhead

Go to the nearest phone exchange and ask for the JE. They are incharge of broadband.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

The ports are being forwarded properly. And I've enabled encryption as well.
The throttling happens only sometimes though.
Like I said, my connection is unpredictable.
Some days, I get ~200 kbps, and on other days, I don't manage more than 50 kbps.


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok guys thanx 4 replies . Actually i m content user of airtel mo. I use net 4 metacafe vdos . I m not into mp gaming. Can i use both mo and broadband on same pc?My dad gets 500rs pm from his office for net connction.Hence without net it gets wasted.So i need net wid gud reliability.Thanx.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

If you need reliability, avoid BSNL like the plague. You better buy Airtel. I don't know about their net schemes though.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 21, 2008)

Airtel has a plan for 499 per month for 1 GB... BSNL offers the same for 250 per month...

Arun


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pls answer my query can i use both on my pc?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have eXperienced downtimes sometimes ... But I am still using H500 because I get over 200kBps in properly seeded torrents .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> You guys are being throttled? What speeds do you get, and have you port forwarded?
> 
> @Metalhead
> 
> Go to the nearest phone exchange and ask for the JE. They are incharge of broadband.


I don't use port forwarding. At time after 7:50 AM, speed suddenly jumps to 200kbps even without port forwarding. This means BSNL really IS messing with me at night.

And who is JE ?

What is the usual level of promptness shown in fixing stuff ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

^^JE = John English :l

or

junction Engineer


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

BSNL is not offered in Mumbai.
Instead, it is offered by MTNL as it is the service provider for landlines.
MTNL gives me really good speeds, but its plans are really crappy
And as you are a internet video surfer, 400 to 500 mb is all you can get as download limit from MTNL at 500 Rs. per month, which would be highly inadequate
Thus, the Airtel plan is your best option. (is it available in your area? if unsure contact their customer service )


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can i use airtel mobile office and broadband simultaneously on same pc. Or will i have to part way with it?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 22, 2008)

@Metalhead
Junction Engineer, I think, after reading T159's post. Nevermind what I thought before that ^_^

Promptness depends on the customer care center you go to. The guy in mine is very friendly, so he drops in within hours, or on the next day usually, while my friend in another area hasnt had internet for a month


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 23, 2008)

^^you can't use mobileoffice and broadband at the same time..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2008)

BSNL Home 500 surely!

its the only connection which lets me download 60GB+ data per month for Rs500/-


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Totally agreed. The best reason to get BSNL Home 500 is that.

Theoritically, on http/ftp connections, you can download 150 GB per month, and on high speed torrents, 90 GB, and low speed torrents, 40-50 GB per month. And you get 85 MB per day to use on non-free hours without paying extra. What else do you need?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 23, 2008)

BSNL Home 500...good speed...good dlaod speed  - 200kbps...free dlaod from night 2am - 8am


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2008)

mandar5 said:


> plz tell me hows airtel i m from mumbai...





mandar5 said:


> Ok guys thanx 4 replies . Actually i m content user of airtel mo. I use net 4 metacafe vdos . I m not into mp gaming. Can i use both mo and broadband on same pc?My dad gets 500rs pm from his office for net connction.Hence without net it gets wasted.So i need net wid gud reliability.Thanx.





mandar5 said:


> Pls answer my query can i use both on my pc?





mandar5 said:


> Can i use airtel mobile office and broadband simultaneously on same pc. Or will i have to part way with it?





mandar5 said:


> Heyy guys i m looking for best isp with hasslefree ,reliable,speedy services at 500 rs per month.Plz suggest good one .Thanks



Guys.......He's from Mumbai and *BSNL DOESN'T serve in MUMBAI*.
Only MTNL, TataIndicom, Airtel, YouTele, Sify are available in brand names.

Check this link about MTNL 849/- Night unlimited. Speed is Upto 2MBps. If u can afford a few buck more, its the best for u.

Link : For this link and plan thanks to afonofa.

More


----------



## TECH_MANAGER (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am from Delhi (BSNL is not here, only MTNL)

I am presently using 256 kbps mtnl unlimited 24 hrs connection for around rs 700 p.m..

Can I get a speed of 512 kbps or 1 mbps 24 hrs unlimited on some other service provider for approx. the same price.

thanks a lot


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

@rhitwick
Thts exactly what I said


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @rhitwick
> Thts exactly what I said



R u talking abt d forum link I mentioned in my post?
If yes, I don't disagree wid u. U told but did not tell the exact plan name and not even a link, afonofa did, so gave the credit to him.

Tention kyou leta hai biru??!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Peace man.... Its OK 
(PS. My Night UL will be active next week onwards )


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

^^My all day and night UL will be active 10 days hence onwards


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can sumbody post link of airtel plans?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2008)

mandar5 said:


> Can sumbody post link of airtel plans?


Abe, now we have to post the Airtel paln links too???

This is insane.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Oct 27, 2008)

BSNL H500 would be the best plan.. 
With speeds of arnd 200+ KBps, i dont think you could get anythng better.. But yes, service of BSNL sucks big time.. Airtel and other private companies definitely outscore BSNL in terms of service nd quality.. Hope this helps.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

best plan AFAIK, BSNL Home 500 
{the variations of it such as H500 C, C+ or whatever is your choice}

and you want a link for Airtel plans too ??
simple mate, goto www.google.com and please search for it and if you have any questions or clarifications regarding the worth of any plans available, please feel free to come back here.

EDIT:
here you go... *www.airtelbroadband.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffs/

please select the circle and voila` you're there


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanx 4 help guys . Happy Diwali.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

> best plan AFAIK, BSNL Home 500
> {the variations of it such as H500 C, C+ or whatever is your choice}


BSNL is NOT available in Mumbai, instead, you get MTNL which is not as good as BSNL but is still something you can work with


----------



## neomatrixx (Nov 18, 2008)

if you dont mind spending 100 buks more, then i would recommend to go for Hathway, i've been using for past 2 years.

my plan details:
Plan name: 512 Blast Quarterly (512kbps)
Subscription Charges: Rs.1500 (+rs100/month modem rent)
Download Limit: 3GB
Validity: 3 months

night unlimited from 11pm-9am
i get a stable download speed around 60KB/s

there r other plans which u can check here

if you get a better one thn pls let me know


----------



## stormgrab (Nov 18, 2008)

beta testing said:


> The ports are being forwarded properly.
> The throttling happens only sometimes though.
> Like I said, my connection is unpredictable.
> Some days, I get ~200 kbps, and on other days, I don't manage more than 50 kbps.



How do you forward ports???


----------

